# Samsung TV does not detect PC



## SouthPaw (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello all,

I usually have my PC set up with my Samsung LE32B450 via the DVI port using a DVI --> HDMI cable. 

However last week I moved my set up to another room and now it does not seem to detect the PC.
I am using an ATI Radeon HD2400 and connect from DVI to the HDMI but the tv does not seem to detect anything plugged in (I get the "No Signal" error on screen.
The Graphics card recognises that the Samsung is connected, and I can adjust resolutions, refresh rates and all other settings but I get no picture from the TV.
I have tried to extend or duplicate the display but no joy. I am able to adjust the settings because I have a VGA plugged in monitor which works fine. The TV also works fine from the VGA port but not from the HDMI? I have 3 HDMI slots and none of them seem to work, it was all fine until I moved the set up and now its driving me 

I have also tried unplugging everything from the TV, and the PC and just booting with the HDMI slot plugged in but no luck 

P.S. - The reason I can't leave the monitor in the TV's PC in slot is because I need that for my Xbox 360 to get Hi-Def (ish) gaming!

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 12, 2011)

Kinda silly, but have you checked with another cable? You never know.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2011)

dont forget to use another HDMI device to test with, as the problem could be the video card/PC, and not the TV.


your HDMI cable, or DVI to HDMI adaptor could also be at fault.


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies! I didn't want it to come down to buying a new cable, I wanted to try to exhaust all other options first, solely because it worked literally 5 minutes before I powered my system down and moved it!

Im usually quite carefuly with how I unplug cable too I dont yank them out, so I think I can rule damage out. 

The strange thing is that Catalyst Control Centre (Latest version) detects the TV but not vice versa? I remember I had similar issues setting it up for the first time but tinkered with the CCC settings and managed to get it running.


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 13, 2011)

Okay people a quick update on the situation...

I have purchased a new cable from Amazon which should be with me in the next few days.
In the meanwhile I have found a workaround which (may) prove the cable is not faulty?

I plugged another HDMI device into HDMI/DVI Slot 1 on the back of my TV which worked fine when the TV was on. I then turned my PC on and let it boot with no display devices attached. Then I unplugged the PS3 from HDMI/DVI Slot 1 and plugged my PC into it using the DVI -> HDMI cable.

I managed to get the picture AND sound working fine, but there is a pop up on my screen (not from the PC but from the TV) saying "No Signal".

This stays on the screen regardless of what resolution I change to or what settings I tinker with from Catalyst Control Centre (unless I am missing something obvious).

Any ideas?

Thanks!!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

try with the PC off and let me know if you see the BIOS/POST screens as it turns on.


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Mussels,
I did try that last night. When I left the cable in, the BIOS showed on screen by 800x600 resolution with the same "no signal" message. Once OS had loaded up, the TV adjusted to normal resolution but still showed the same pop up on screen?

Also, if I change sources, I can't get back into HDMI 1/DVI as the TV doesn't recognise that something is even connected to the port!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

that really is weird, could well be the cable there.


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, just to let you know, the problem is now officially sorted - it WAS the cable after all! Received the new one from Amazon (£1.99 free p&p) and it has solved the issue - sound and video!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2011)

So, just moving the cable knackered it? That's nuts! lol


----------



## SouthPaw (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL maybe I should invest in a monster cable!!


----------

